# Share file on server without login



## willieboi (May 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a very weird problem at work and I need some help on how to make things right. Any suggesstions will be greatly appreciated.

Here is the background of the IT infrastructure:

- 1 server running Windows 2003 Server and hosting Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 on the same machine

- 15 clients computers (most run Windows XP Professional) hook up to the network and are controlled by the server through Active Directory

- These 15 clients were initially on an NT server machine on a different domain (ECS) but was replaced recently with this newer server running Windows 2003 and set to a differnt domain name (StoutCorp)

Problem:

The server in a way is also acting as a data file storage where client computers around the company can access specific drives for data (e.g., Engineering Department can access Engineering Drive for PDF drawings that are stored inside the server). The problem is: when a client computer is trying to access information stored in the server for the first time after a full shutdown or restart, a login dialog box always appear asking user to log in. I notice that if the user uses his/her own login name and password, the system then says that that username/password were tried and unsuccessful. However, when I try with ANY and I mean ANY other username/password (that exists in the server of course), the connection tothe drive on the server is established. This creates a problem when users turn off their computers at the end of the day and turn on the next day as some programs that were set to run automatically would not be able to run because they cannot access the database that are stored on the server until the users take the effort to log into the server with another username/password (after the initial log in). Many of the user are not that PC friendly if you know what I mean.

Thank you for trying to help out. I really need to get this thing to work. It might be just a simple thing that I don't know about. I just need some help.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Are the client computers joined to the domain? Are you mapping drives with a login script. Have you double check the file and folder permissions?


----------

